# aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa help my little cute mouse



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa my cute littel mouse has got something sticking out of its bottom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it looks like a normal mouse bottom, but it seems to be sticking out!!

like this,

_____
~~~~\_______
______-) <- theres the lump!!

Its disgusting, the other mouse is fine!!

could it be pregnant, or has it got a problem?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

could be a prolapse, tho pics would probably help ppl id it


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

sounds like it my have a prolapse, do you not have a camera?


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Despite your awesome graphic design skills, I think a photo will be required


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

I cant get a pic becuase the cutie will not stay still for long enough for my camera to focus

It doesnt seem to be in ant pain, its running around, using the wheel, and it has been with a male for quite some time now (maybe its pregnant)??

The male is fine!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Is the mouse female? If so has she had a litter before? sometimes they get prolapses due to this, sometimes constipation. Sounds like a prolapse to me....seen hundreds of the bloody things, sadly, not many of them that i have seen go away easily.  

Anna


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks, i dont know if she's had a litter before, i bought her from a shop, i didnt check, and the males and females were seperate!!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Is it female though? I would never trust a pet shops sexing abilities...words fail me when it comes to it really! If she/he is just a baby then its less likely to have had a litter. What are they fed on? Perhaps something in the diet has caused it to strain?

Anna


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

hamster food (it sais on the back, also suitable for mice)

If its a prolapse, how can i cure it?


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

hmmm, not usually easy to cure it tbh, depends how bad it is. Perhaps you could separate them for the time being, and make sure she is on a soft bedding material so nothing irritates it. A vet trip might be in order and possibly they could help...hope it goes away...but as i say, i have never witnessed one going away itself.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It could also be worms... Is it white? I worm all new mice that come through my door as a precaution, as I have seen what happens with a mouse with worms and it isn't nice... If you think it could be worms, use a puppy wormer (I use worming syrup) and just squirt one pump into the water bottle.

Also, hamster food isn't ideal for mice, as they can get protien allergies. I feed my mice a mix of fruity rabbit food, rat nuggets, oats, and wildbird seed (with the occassional meal worm).


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks, i dont know what it is, it has gone in a bit more, i found out that a prolapse is something sticking out of its arse:whistling2:but theres nothing coming ou (except poo) so it mght not be a prolapse.....

Worms...... would kitten worming "stuff" work? But all the poo has been fine, usually worms come out, and the animal is inactive, she is not, she is constantly running on the wheel with her partner!!!:lol2:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

sure its not a male and its getting its balls?

petshops will mis-sex them


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

your_only_nightmare said:


> sure its not a male and its getting its balls?
> 
> petshops will mis-sex them


That's what I was thinking !!! hmmm??


----------



## scottie73 (Oct 2, 2007)

your_only_nightmare said:


> sure its not a male and its getting its balls?
> 
> petshops will mis-sex them


That's exactly what I was going to say..:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

They might have mis-sexed them, but theres still a male and female...

I got this hamster book, and if mice are any similar to hamsters, then whats happening to the mice is fine. When a boy mouse turns to a man mouse :lol2: its bottom does start to stick out more, but thats for hasmters, maybe its for mice too?????


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I always use the distance method to sex young mice who've already got fur (they're so easy when you can still see nipples *lol*). The males have a larger gap between "bits" and the females "bits" are pretty much touching.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

sounds like a missexed l'il thing to me


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

bump, no, ones a male and ones a female, (male has about 1cm gap... and female has alot less, nearly touching! its the male with the lumps, probably its getting its balls...:crazy:


----------

